# Possible Dasher Project:



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

I found this dasher for sale locally:
it is a 1976 with 88k miles and a 1.6 ltr 4spd.

































What are your thoughts? What can be done to make these cars handle and stop well? I know you can probably swap in a 1.8 or 2.0 fairly easily and run cis or am I wrong?? I am basically looking for a fun weekend country road driver. I do not plan on driving it everyday and if i did it would be about 1o miles a day.
I have owned, mk1's, mk2 (vr, 16v, and 8v) mk3's (vr, 2.0 supercharged 2.0) and a mk4 1.8t, but never a dasher quantum so scool me...







thanks and Happy Labor Day!!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Possible Dasher Project: (vdubdoug)*

Cool. I would love to have a two door, so if you decide to pass on it, please advise me and pass on some information. 
The front suspension is pretty easy to tighten up. The rear suspension is a coil-outside-of-shock design, so the path is not as clear. A MKIV coil over setup may work on the rear since they also have the spring apart from the shock. Some have used a particular Volvo rear spring in the back of their Dashers with good results. 
Engine: all of the normal tricks apply, and CIS is more than capable of fueling anything you want to put in there.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Possible Dasher Project: (vdubdoug)*

I bought it!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Possible Dasher Project: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I bought it!

Today?


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

tell me all about it


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdoug* »_tell me all about it









Pasted from my IM to you so everybody knows:
$500. It's got some rust. The right quarter is rusty and very poorly repaired down low, the antenna hole is rusted out as usual, the bottoms of the fenders need reconstruction, the right door is a bit rough at the bottom seam, the mounting flange of the left fender is pretty rough, and there is some missing inner metal between the left door and the fender. All in all, it's a good deal at $500. It's on the bubble as far as restoration is concerned, but I think I will give it body work and paint. I can do about anything with steel and I have a friend who does body work and paint. Mechanically, it's pretty decent. Starting out as a four speed car is a BIG plus, because converting to manual is MUCH harder than in a transverse model. I will likely convert to 5-speed because the B1 4-speeds have very short gears. In previous experience, fourth gear is good for about 4K at 70.
Chris, I bought it Thursday night.


----------

